# When we Brought Dixie home.



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

So this is my APHA mare Sawyers Casinova AKA "Dixie"
These are actually before we loaded her up and brought her home.

We Brought her home in August.



























I Love her to Death. Let me know what you think.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I love her too!!! she's so pretty


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

i adore her ears!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Awww, she's so pretty!


----------



## brittany (Nov 9, 2008)

Aw she's really pretty!! I love her color and coat pattern!!! =]


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awww! She has lovely markings!! I love the second pic.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Very cute little tobiano you have! She has a soft look about her. Whats her registered name?


----------



## yv0nne (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow! I love her markings  Very pretty!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

what a kind eye she has!!!! she is lovely! i want her....hehe


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Her registered name is "Sawyers Cassi Nova"


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a colorful mare  the last photo of her you posted if you look at her hoofs its almost like an optical illusion, thats the way it looks like from my computer anyways.


----------



## Reese2007 (Nov 23, 2008)

She is b-e-a-u-tiful! Lovely markings.


----------



## paint03 (Nov 17, 2008)

what a beautiful girl! her markings are gorgeous!!! I'm kinda partial to paints!


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

LOVE her colour! Shes such a lovely pattern!


----------

